# 350Z gas filler door



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a silver 2005 Z Roadster. These cars have a lot of billet looking equipment and aftermarket products of this type as well. I note there are the billet type grilles available, but I have never seen a billet style gas filler door. Do they exist for this car?


----------

